# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj një emër djali!

## antonio28

Shume te nderuar forumiste,

Se shpejti pres te behem baba (brenda javes) dhe jam ne kerkim te nje emri te bukur djali. Besoj qe te me ndihmoni qe te gjej nje te mire. 
Paraprakisht Ju falemnderit!

Pres propozime...

----------


## Apollyon

Me pelqen emri Danjel.

Fjala ime eshte per kte  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: Urime , me jete te gjate djali

----------


## RaPSouL

_Une do te kisha propozuar emrin: Besmir_

----------


## xfiles

Agim,

per me shume emra shqiptare,
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=14746

----------


## Nyx

Me jete te gjate dhe ishalla ESHTE djal.

Nje histori e vogel: nje i njohuri i familjes sime kishte 2 vajza, epo tha i treti i verteti do jet djale, dhe doktori kshu i tha se e kishin djale, po ja qe doli vajza e trete ... personi ne fjale si per te ngushelluar veten tha: ndoshta kan ngaterruar gishtin e kembes :ngerdheshje: 

Emrat qe me pelqejne: Eneo dhe Julian.

Mos harrosh te na thuash mo me ca te mbushi shpine e zemren Zoti, dhe ca emri i vure :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

hahaha angel_j e bukur kjo.

Urime per babane e ardhshem.Une do te propozoja si emra Arber & Florian (shqipetare)
Fabio & Mikel (te huaj)  :buzeqeshje:  pak rendesi ka emri.Qofte me jete i shendetshem.Urime dhe bashkeshortes dhe brenda mundesive na njoftoni kur do linde e c'emer keni vendoshu "ndoshta do jete ndonjeri nga ne kumbara qe i ka ven emrin "  :ngerdheshje:  Gjithe te mirat !!!

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Shume te nderuar forumiste,
> 
> Se shpejti pres te behem baba (brenda javes) dhe jam ne kerkim te nje emri te bukur djali. Besoj qe te me ndihmoni qe te gjej nje te mire. 
> Paraprakisht Ju falemnderit!
> 
> Pres propozime...


Gruas sate i uroj nje lindje te lehte!

Zogut tuaj shendet ne rend te pare,le te rritet me prinder,nderi dhe faqebardhesia le ta percjellin gjat gjithe jetes.

Nga ana jone ka edhe nje urim i cili perdoret per te posalindurit,e te cilet kan emer te bukur:"Le ti perngjaje emrit" thuhet.Andaj emeroje si te duash,por emeroje shqip.

Disa thone se emri nuk ka rendesi.Une te them se ka shume rendesi.


Po na lajmerove,do ta qesim nje "pushke"per trimin.

Urime!
Daja-GONI

----------


## Homza

Une jam per emra, tradicional Shqiptare, te brezit te babait tim psh, se i kan perzi emrat fare kta gjenrat e sotme, ke lloj lloj emrash floriol, escaliente e ku ta di une.


Emrat qe une propozoj:

Ahmet

Ahajer

Lutfi

  por kontrollo kte listen qe te kan dhen siper, ke emra per gjith fmin Shqiptare po deshe...urime patriot.

----------


## xfiles

> Nga ana jone ka edhe nje urim i cili perdoret per te posalindurit,e te cilet kan emer te bukur:"Le ti perngjaje emrit" thuhet.Andaj emeroje si te duash,por emeroje shqip.
> 
> Disa thone se emri nuk ka rendesi.Une te them se ka shume rendesi.


edhe une them se ka shume rendesi. Nuk me pelqen kur i japin femijeve emra te huaj, italian apo anglez, tingellon shum keq per nje shqiptar.

----------


## xfiles

> Emrat qe une propozoj:
> 
> Ahmet
> 
> Ahajer
> 
> Lutfi


aman veç mos thuaj se keto jane emra shqiptar.....

----------


## Homza

> aman veç mos thuaj se keto jane emra shqiptar.....



PSe re Ahmet Binakun prej Dege te mbi Planit si e qun ti? Olloman ehh? hahahahahahahaha



Une thash qe jan emra Shqiptare, te gjenerates se babait tim, edhe besoj qe edhe babai yt ne te tilla linja do ta ket, Eskaljente nuk ta qujn besoj loool

----------


## Alienated

*antonio28*

Une qe pres te behem baba ne Maj te vitit 2008, dhe kam zgjedhur emrin Ardi per djalin tim. Ta rekomandoj.

Eshte shqip, eshte i lehte per ta shqiptuar (nga kushdoqofte), i lehte per ta mbajtur mend, dyrrokesh (keshtu qe s'e therrasin dot me shkurte se aq), dhe (se paku per mua) tingellon bukur.

Arsye tjera s'di  te te them!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> PSe re Ahmet Binakun prej Dege te mbi Planit si e qun ti? Olloman ehh? hahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Une thash qe jan emra Shqiptare, te gjenerates se babait tim, edhe besoj qe edhe babai yt ne te tilla linja do ta ket, Eskaljente nuk ta qujn besoj loool


ne fakt babai im e ka ndryshe emrin, disa do te thonin emer grek, edhe pse besoj se jane emra shqiptare qe greket na i kane kopjuar ne.
Eskaljente jo kurr, larg qoft. :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## xfiles

> *antonio28*
> 
> Une qe pres te behem baba ne Maj te vitit 2008, dhe kam zgjedhur emrin Ardi per djalin tim. Ta rekomandoj.
> 
> Eshte shqip, eshte i lehte per ta shqiptuar (nga kushdoqofte), i lehte per ta mbajtur mend, dyrrokesh (keshtu qe s'e therrasin dot me shkurte se aq), dhe (se paku per mua) tingellon bukur.
> 
> Arsye tjera s'di  te te them!


hallall Alienated, do behesh baba dhe ti, urime, po qenke i madh ne moshe ti, une te dija çun te ri fare. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Homza

> ne fakt babai im e ka ndryshe emrin, disa do te thonin emer grek, edhe pse besoj se jane emra shqiptare qe greket na i kane kopjuar ne.
> Eskaljente jo kurr, larg qoft..


Kshu e ka nje fmi Shqiptaresh nga Tirona dembabdems, por qe kan emigru ne Londer, e ka Eskaljente edhe babi i tij e ka Haxhi  :ngerdheshje: 

Nderthurje perfekte do thosha lol

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Te propozoj emrin Amar

----------


## Jack Watson

Veri emrin *Detjon*, ashtu sic e ka nipi im  :buzeqeshje: 

Emra te tjere: Jon, Lindi, Albi (Alban gjate), Mirvjen, Dor,

----------


## EDUARDI

*

Te Jap Dhe Un Nje Mendim Ndoshta Vlen

Nese Do Emer Shqiptar Te Thjeshte Dhe Te Bukur Veji Emrin

Arber...*

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

Egzon Dhe Megzon Te Sygjeroj Une

----------


## Nessus

FLAKON nese e doni ne shqip.

----------

